# Plenty of Yellowfin



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

I ran a guide trip yesterday on Doctor Franks 30ft glacier bay. We caught 5 yellowfin some jacks and a limit of snapper. The tuna were given it up at the marlin rig. We caught 5 and the crew threw in the towel you could have filled the boat with them. The water was clean green and the current was out of the SW.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice...Thats a big triggerfish..


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

good job mylo


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

sounds like an awesome trip congrats:clap:clap


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Were you trolling or chunking?


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

We were live baiting. We caught hardtails before we left.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Job Capt, that dude on the right looks wore out from the floor out. Congrats.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Myles

could you give me a call if you get the chance

thanks

pat


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

good job Myles. that is a fine looking cat that dr. frank has. glad we saw the pinfish trap hanging off the side when you guys were pulling out on friday night. that could have gotten ugly. nice haul man!!!


----------

